# Bike Virginia June 2013?



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Anyone on here planning to do this event this year? I'll be there for the weekend.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Had not heard of this before. Here's a link for others.

Bike Virginia Tour - Welcome to Bike VirginiaBike Virginia Tour


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Ran across this ad on a local Craigslist a few days ago. No idea who this person is, just thought it could possibly be helpful.

Bike Virginia Registration For Sale

I can't believe the money they charge for this event. Seems like just a few years ago, it was 300-something bucks. If you've never done it: It's a huge Fred-fest, so there'll be some mayhem like really angry motorists and riders running into each other. But all in all, it's a lot of fun. I did it once many years ago and never again.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

It was a little bit of a Fred-fest....but all in all pretty well run. I only did the first 3 days, and managed to ride 155 miles and 10,000+ feet of elevation.


----------

